# Antique Shears, Craigslist Posting



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

I see postings on Craigslist all the time advertising ''antique'' or ''vintage'' tools.  Most of them are younger than I am.  I have a pair of shears identical to these in my tool box that were purchased by my dad when I was 8 or 9.  OK, yeah, that was a few years ago, but still.

If these are an antique, what the he!! does that make me?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm, I have a couple of pairs of snips like that and a "pocket sized" snip as well built like them. Seems to me they are Millers-Falls or something like that. I keep them sharp, because I still use them.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 8, 2015)

It's like music. Is it an oldie if you remember necking to it?


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 8, 2015)

I see those all the time. Have a set myself. The only difference between those and the ones HF sells is HF has rubber coating on handles. Even Walmart carries them. They are called Tinner's Snips.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 8, 2015)

According to the Experts an Antique is 100 years or more old. Anything less in age is considered a collectable.

"Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> According to the Experts an Antique is 100 years or more old. Anything less in age is considered a collectable.
> 
> "Billy G"


Well, that's a relief.  I'm still collectible


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> ..snip.... They are called Tinner's Snips.



Dad always called them "Tin Snips".  He made sure we kids knew that and they were only for cutting thin sheet metal, and not paper!

He did threaten to give us a hair cut with them! We kids never pushed the issue that far....


----------

